# Lathe Homemade Drum Sander



## southernclay (Apr 1, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICehToDaObk

Cool video but if you want to skip to the 12 min mark or so the segment on a lathe mounted homemade drum sander is there.

I've only had a "need" for a drum sander a handful of times, I've been watching craigslist for one but nothing has popped up that I thought was a deal enough to justify pulling the trigger. So while I wait I'm thinking about another homemade shop build. 

Has anyone done this? Several videos are out there. I think the larger drum than many of the videos have would be the way to go. I have a 1014 jet not in use that could work but as rare as I use a drum sander I think I would build it for the 16" swing for more capacity and larger drum. 

If anyone's done one please share any tips. If you haven't maybe you hadn't seen or thought of this as an option like me. There are also folks who have built a stand alone setup which is cool but not the route I want to go.


----------



## mike4066 (Apr 1, 2016)

Funny that you posted this.  I've actually been planning to build one like this for quite some time now.  I don't have room / $ for a drum sander. 

I just made a 12" disk sander/platform to go on my lathe, so now the drum sander is next.  It's going to be a couple weeks until I have time to build one.


----------



## southernclay (Apr 1, 2016)

mike4066 said:


> Funny that you posted this.  I've actually been planning to build one like this for quite some time now.  I don't have room / $ for a drum sander.
> 
> I just made a 12" disk sander/platform to go on my lathe, so now the drum sander is next.  It's going to be a couple weeks until I have time to build one.


 

That's cool, I've got a small Grizzly disc/belt combo that I rarely use. I've built the sanding disc but not the platform yet but would like to do that as well. The cool thing is the drum part of the setup would be good for freehand sanding as well.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2016)

The idea is not new by any means. Fine Wood Working had one in the tip section in the late '70s back in the black and white days of the magazine. Since then I've seen them mentioned in magazines using plywood, MDF, solid wood, PVC and Aluminium used for the drums using clamps, Velcro and PSA sandpaper for abrasives. If you do it right and make multiple drums you can have mounted abrasives from coarse to fine to suit any job. A dust hood would be a really good idea too.


----------



## southernclay (Apr 1, 2016)

Curly said:


> The idea is not new by any means. Fine Wood Working had one in the tip section in the late '70s back in the black and white days of the magazine. Since then I've seen them mentioned in magazines using plywood, MDF, solid wood, PVC and Aluminium used for the drums using clamps, Velcro and PSA sandpaper for abrasives. If you do it right and make multiple drums you can have mounted abrasives from coarse to fine to suit any job. A dust hood would be a really good idea too.



I like the multiple drums idea. I think a couple to start. I've got some hefty spindles sitting around so that will likely be the route but could see pvc with plugs working and being inexpensive. Agreed on dust too, should have that covered but if it requires it a total surrounding hood should be reasonable to do. 

The idea really suits my enjoying of jigs as well as saving money but it against my nature of not wanting another tool. Quite the dichotomy!


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a Performax drum sander that started as the radial arm saw attachment and ended up with the motor stand and belt feed. If I end up with a large lathe I might canalize the drum and belt feed and get rid of the rest. My real preference would be to have a stroke sander for flat work though.


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 1, 2016)

A better option is using a drill press to power the drum sander.  Google images of drill press drum sander and you will find al kinds of ideas.


----------



## Hawkdave (Apr 2, 2016)

What a great idea! Thanks southernclay for bringing it to our attention.

I can see lots of the members rushing to their workshops to make one of these. I know I will.

Dave.


----------



## southernclay (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks Dave, I saw some baseball bat billets already rounded in woodcraft today. Those would easily make two drums for someone and already perfectly rounded. If anyone makes one of these Id love to see what you think. I'm 2-3 weeks from tackling it likely but hopefully will get to it soon.


----------



## southernclay (Apr 3, 2016)

Does anyone think that 2" would be large enough for the drum diameter? I'm thinking about 16-18" at 2" but not sure if there would be any flex.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 3, 2016)

Can I ask what you plan on sanding???  Are you doing that kind of segmenting???


----------



## southernclay (Apr 3, 2016)

The only things I've wanted one for (so far) are cutting boards and some figured wood for a couple of pen boxes.


----------

